# Clenbuterol shakes.



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Clen shakes, never had them ***uh till today***

I bought some liquid clen off the net (for research only).

Dammit that is some strong stuff.

I calculated it out and should have been 40mcg

I am not sure but maybe (well obviously) it probabaly was either overdosed or this is an accumilation thing since I took some yesterday (36 hour half life).

Anyway, I got the shakes pretty bad.

How long do the clen shakes last having that long of a half life?

I hate this.

How long do they last?

I dont want to take any depressents or benedryl but man, this sucks.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Man,,, that sucks Hacks. I hope you pull out of that. I wouldn't think you would have the shakes more than a few hours,, But hey. Even a few hours would be rough. Let us know

Shawn


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

To make matters worse, I am on fire.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I bought some Research Clen liquid off the net and thought it was sh*t! What brand, Hacks....?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This is the stuff.

Man this really sucks.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Did I read that bottle correctly.. It says not for human use. Hacks are you still feeling hot or are you starting to come down alittle?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im about ready to slam some beer, and it still is morning.

I cooled down some as I have a massive fan faced right on me.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

I hear ya bro. If it were me. I would only give it another 15min.. And if ya still feeling hot. Throw down some brew.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I believe it says "Not for Human Consumption" as part of the loophole that allows them to sell it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, that and for Veterinarian use only.

I just had a beer (mickeys big mouth malt liquor). That did help, im still shaking but at least I dont feel like every time I hear a noise it scares the crap out of me.

Thinking back, I think the doses were overlapped some and this is the problem.

Man, I never had shakes before and have taken 80mcg.

I must have been around 100mcg today (im guessing).

I sure have alot more respect for this stuff now :axe:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

hehe, ive removed the link matey, just incase people see it as a source


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its legal.....

Oh kay!

Legal for the U.S. and abroad!

anyway, the shakes subsided for the most part like 12 hours later and many beers

OOPSIE!!!!!!!

Much respect for that stuff.

I will stick to the slower acting stuff or dose down:eek:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

On another note, I got so sunburned at the Beach today it is sickning.

Now I have hot face and shakes


----------



## h4ydn (Jul 15, 2005)

what is that stuff used for?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bronchial dilator

But some use it for fat loss


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

12 hours later, I still had shakes.

Even the next day, I still felt it.

Stuff lasts too long.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Scott get some Taurine down you mate, that really helps me. (Sorry if it's been mentioned in a post further up)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I was not getting any cramps just trembling hands and kindof jittery.

I dont think that taurine will help with that.

Man, I got a stiff neck today.

I am not sure if it is because of the tension or the water at the beach in my ear (shaking it out), or maybe a bit of both.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You should get used to it after the first couple of days... the sides should diminish... but you gotta love those clen shakes... I had them so bad at work once I couldnt type my emails properly...lol... ttthhheyyy cccammme ouuut t likeet hiss...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> You should get used to it after the first couple of days... the sides should diminish... but you gotta love those clen shakes... I had them so bad at work once I couldnt type my emails properly...lol... ttthhheyyy cccammme ouuut t likeet hiss...


 

Almost was there.


----------

